# 2002 allroad, alternator is dead already? WTF?!



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

seems like it shouldve lasted longer, but sure enough it took a dump. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








curious if this is something i can do over the weekend or do i have to shell out $$$ and pay a shop to change it? search yielded nothing.
im used to mk1s (rabbits and jettas) and those are easy to swap. i believe the alternator is down low on the pass side of the motor, seems like it would be a PITA to change. lets say i do have to pay the shop, how many hours of labor should i expect?
and while im at it, where is the best place to pick up a new one? TIA


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2002 allroad, alternator is dead already? WTF?! (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_seems like it shouldve lasted longer, but sure enough it took a dump. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








curious if this is something i can do over the weekend or do i have to shell out $$$ and pay a shop to change it? search yielded nothing.
im used to mk1s (rabbits and jettas) and those are easy to swap. i believe the alternator is down low on the pass side of the motor, seems like it would be a PITA to change. lets say i do have to pay the shop, how many hours of labor should i expect?
and while im at it, where is the best place to pick up a new one? TIA









unfortunately allroads aren't MkI's and aren't as easy to work on. almost anything on the car is a PITA to change/repair. honestly i don't think any of the "regulars" in here are actual mechanics.
my only two cents i can really offer is to call around some local shops for a quote or more information. Justin @ Redmond European is a good guy and he owns an allroad. He helped me out when my torque converter took a dump.
how many miles are on your allroad?


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2002 allroad, alternator is dead already? WTF?! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

nice referral http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the allorads got ~50k on it
i just got off the phone with him, he sounds like a good guy. he told me he rarely has to replace an alterantor on an audi newer than a 96-97. he quoted 2.5 hours to replace and the part will cost ~450 for a reman'd bosch unit and almost 700 for a new one








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk1s for this reason, i couldve have it changed and been drinkin







and had hundreds left over








thanks 
-simon


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2002 allroad, alternator is dead already? WTF?! (2mAn)*

no problem.
yeah i went with them based on several referrals to them, PLUS when i called around they were the cheapest quote by far. what i would do if i were you - call around.
call Fine Tuning, Redmond European, TKO, Autohaus Vick, etc.... whoever quotes you the least, go with them. I am guessing Redmond European will be the cheapest or one of the cheapest, and they do good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
good luck simon


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

well they say remove the front bumper and more the carrier out a bit to work in there


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Flexia)*

anyone know why it came stock with a 140amp alt but all the replacement ones are 120amp?


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Another thing added to my suspension becoming a pain thread was the dealer called said it was fixed , but that now the Alt wasn't holding a charge . I told him what gives ? It was working fine B4 I took it in , so he's gonna call the warranty company on mon. for that one . OR ..........Should I just tell him give me the car & I'll take it elsewhere to verify as I'm already beginning to smell a rat .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_Another thing added to my suspension becoming a pain thread was the dealer called said it was fixed , but that now the Alt wasn't holding a charge . I told him what gives ? It was working fine B4 I took it in , so he's gonna call the warranty company on mon. for that one . OR ..........Should I just tell him give me the car & I'll take it elsewhere to verify as I'm already beginning to smell a rat . 

depends on if they warranty it. if they don't, i'd take it elsewhere as ANYbody would be cheaper than the dealership.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

New: http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....gid=1
Could also be just the voltage regulator at $88.40
The alternator comes out through the bottom, after you remove the engine mount bracket and loosen the subframe.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (eurocars)*

I have a good used alternator if you need. 








Its easiest to remove the front bumper/core support deal and the alternator just slides right out. Takes maybe 3-4hrs
Alternators already removed there but its in the lower left corner.


----------



## # 2 diesel (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

FWIW i replaced my alternator on my Passat at 40,000 miles at a cost of $400.00.


----------

